# External hard drive to be able to play them on my HD tv



## newbeeee (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm looking to integrate the movies I have on an external hard drive to be able to play them on my HD tv. I have a Western digital 500 GB hard drive, and a Vizio 42 LCD tv. 
I was considering buying a DVD player with a USB port or a DVD recorder with a firewire port to play them that way. Will this work? If so what would be a good one to purchase? 
Any help here would be really appreciated. I have been reading posts and an abundance of tech material on dvd players and I can't find an answer to this question.
Thanks.


----------



## fzabkar (Feb 7, 2010)

Just be aware that some (most?) DVD players expect FAT32 partitions rather than NTFS.

As for which brand, all I can say is that my $40 supermarket DVD player handles AVIs just fine, either via a pen drive or an external USB HDD.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can use a DVD player, or a standalone unit such as the WD Live. 

*NOTE: NO hardware solution will play all files. For example, a model that supports Divx and will play avi files, will NOT play all avi files. Just something to keep in mind when you find a file that doesn't work.


----------

